Amazon patents robot that would fetch your deliveries - michaewolf
======
mtmail
This seems to be the URL [https://thespoon.tech/amazon-patents-retrieval-
robot-that-wo...](https://thespoon.tech/amazon-patents-retrieval-robot-that-
would-fetch-your-deliveries/)

"unlike the recently revealed Amazon delivery robot [...] the AGV described in
Amazon’s patent would primarily act as a retrieval robot [...] actually owned
by the consumer themselves."

